# 1993 SE-R vs. 1991 G20



## Ryan 93 SE-R (Feb 2, 2003)

I have a manual '93 SE-R stock and i was wondering if anyone knew what chance i might have against a manual '91 G20 with hotshot CAI, gen 5 header, and a greddy exhaust. My friend is planning on getting a '91 G20 cause he totalled his '92. All the performance mods (hotshot CAI, gen 5 header, greddy exhaust) that he would put on his G20 are from his old one (they mods all survived the crash). He says he'd crush me, but my car hauls pretty damn well and i can shift massively fast. Stock G20's are not geared for acceleration as much as my car and the stock manual '91 G20 is 0-60 in 8.6. But i'm not sure what all his mods will do. If anyone has any clue on this match let me know.


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

SE-R win's


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

SE-r is much lighter, so you should win.


----------



## Ryan 93 SE-R (Feb 2, 2003)

What i'm not sure about is the fact that my friend will have a hotshot gen5 header, hotshot CAI, and greddy exhaust. My car is stock. I'm not doubting my car's acceleration cause i know it hauls. Also i forgot to take into account that my friend has some 17lb rims which will virtually add weight to his car.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I think he'll take you from a 60mph+ roll becuase he has more power, better aerodynamics and becasue weight matters a LOT less from higher speeds.

I think you'll still get him out of the hole though.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmm? Interesting battle. I would have to say the G20 would _have_ taken you from a stop if and only if he was not rolling on 17's. Or atleast ran even with you. That would be some hellatious extra weight with those 17's. Plus the G20 is a bit heavier than the SE-R. With the mods he does have a HP and torque advantage over you, but the weight will slow him down.

As for gearing between the two cars, I believe the gearing of the SE-R is the same as the NX2000. Here is the difference:
Gear..........NX2000........G20
1st.............3.333...........3.063
2nd............1.826...........1.826
3rd.............1.286...........1.207
4th.............0.975...........0.926
5th.............0.756...........0.733
Final...........4.176:1........4.058:1

The G20 has a longer 1st, 3rd, 4th, 5th and final drive. So you will have a bit snappier acceleration as well. BUT, he'll be able to run 3rd gear out much longer without shifting to 4th in the 1/4 mile.

Post your timeslips once you guys battle it out. I would like to see the trap speeds and times.


----------



## Ryan 93 SE-R (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh yeah, what i mean was that his rims are 17", my bad. They weight 19lbs each.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

"weight matters a LOT less from higher speeds."

The issue of weight is compounded the higher the speed is, and has an even greater effect on acceleration.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

sentra, because the g20 is too heavy, my buddy has the same problem in his g20  he hates being beat by hondas


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *"weight matters a LOT less from higher speeds."
> 
> The issue of weight is compounded the higher the speed is, and has an even greater effect on acceleration. *


No.....actually, it doesn't. You have it totally backwards. Otherwise how can my friends old Beretta GTZ be around the same speed as my car from 0-75mph, but start to work me HARD at higher speeds (above 120mph he just used to ass pound me like his little skanky bitch). It's because at higher speed, it's not about the power to weight ratio anymore, but rather about power to frontal area/aerodynamic drag. This is why weight has a null effect on top speed outside of frictional forces (very minimal).


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

But wouldnt the sentra have better aero dynamics then a GTZ. I mean that a GTZ is more boxed atleast I thought then a sentra.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Nope.......Beretta's have a .32 C.D. (vs .35 for Sentra Coupes), and a frontal area barely bigger than a Sentra (although GTZ's DO have ground effects that may hurt the C.D. a little). Not to mention the extra 40hp the HO Quad has over the SR20DE (30-35hp over mine due to my header)........

You see? While the power to weight ratio is similar compared to a lightly modded SE-R (GTZ's are around 2850lbs), the power to aerodynamic drag/frontal area is much more advantageous than the SE-R.

Either way, a decently driven GTZ will absolutely murder an SE-R from a roll above 75mph, and beat it on the big end of the 1/4 (a good stock GTZ will run [email protected]). 

If you use the idea that weight hurts MORE at high speed though, things should even out (since the GTZ is heavier), but since that isn't the case, the SE-R gets stomped up top.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

But you're neglecting to compare where the power is at. Having owned a '96 Beretta Z26 I can tell you that it had more top end power than my '93 SE-R does. As you well know HP/TQ varies at different RPM's and the GTZ could be in it's sweet spot RPM wise while your SE-R might not. I could easily be wrong but I'm pretty sure that the sgnificance of weight is compounded with acceleration. Now speed, that's a different thing, you would be right there, once you get something heavy rolling it doesn't take much more to keep it rolling than if it were light, for example semi trucks, shitloads of torque and next to no HP, so little HP that they have to turbocharge them just to give them enough to keep moving along at high speeds. (I should have said acceleration, not speed in my earlier post.) However when you mash the gas if both cars are in their sweet spot RPM wise and the right gear for that RPM, the car with the higher HP to weight ratio is going to pull on the car with the lower ratio.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> * (I should have said acceleration, not speed in my earlier post.) *


That's kind of why I took issue with your above post. You are correct, weight matters more than anything with low speed acceleration, BUT, at higher speeds, where you are factoring drag into the equation, weight still becomes a much smaller issue on acceleration as well. Once you get past 60-80mph (at which point drag starts to become a large issue), big heavy cars with lots of HP come into their own (or small ones with a lot of HP for that matter), as pushing the air aside (something hp does, and weight has no issue in) becomes the main priority.

Basically, you are right, but haven't considered all the issues 

BTW.....you had a Z26 with a 3100 and it had MORE top end than your SE-R? That's surprising. Another friend of mine has a 96 Beretta Base with a 3100 (same engine and tranny as the Z26), and I can walk him everywhere (unless he unplugs his Vehicle Speed Sensor and tricks his computer into thinking it has no governor.......then we are even from 115mph up until top speed...around 130mph on both cars). As for the GTZ, they ARE geared better for roll-ons than most cars, but the gear spacing is still no better than the SE-R......they just have too much power (even with the extra weight). I really used to HATE losing to that Beretta......thankfully the guy sold the GTZ (blew one too many engines) and bought an NX2000 (92)


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I like the SE-R much better, handles a lot nicer, the beretta handled like a marshmallow at high speeds and the brakes sucked. My wife's '97 Grand Am has the same engine and drivetrain as the Beretta did and likely has similar suspension and brakes and it's the same way, marshmallow handling and braking.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Stay with the SE-R and get a short shifterif you can't shift fast.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

SE-R is gonna rip the g20 out the hole...but i bet your gonna get snached around the top of 2nd or bottom of 3rd. but hey, maybe your light ass car will jumb enought to make the driver of the g20 just say "phuck-it!" my ga16 w/k&n filter took a b14 200sx se-r w/ intake and exhaust. he had a/c and p/s so i killed him out the hole and then he came back to my bumper and stayed there


----------

